# Etwas Off-Topic: Notebook für Montage



## BPlagens (9 März 2009)

Gebe zu die Frage passt nicht ganz zu "Simatic" aber die anderen Rubriken sind auch nicht so passend. :-(

Ich wollte mal fragen welche Erfahrung Ihr mit Notebooks gemacht habt.
Ich suche einen Ersatz für unsere aktuellen IBN-Notebooks.

Wir hatten vor unseren aktuellen Notebooks ASUS und waren sehr zufrieden. Dann haben wir uns vor 2 Jahren wieder ASUS gekauft und sind ziemlich auf die Nase gefallen (Akku-Laufzeit, Display-Scharnier, Tastatur,...).

Jetzt steht ein Neukauf an und ich weiß nicht was ich nehmen soll! :-(
Klar würde mir das Outdoor Notebook von Toshiba gefallen. Aber das ist übertrieben und zu teuer.

Was nehmt Ihr denn so her?

Vielen Dank
Bernd


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2009)

BPlagens schrieb:


> Gebe zu die Frage passt nicht ganz zu "Simatic" aber die anderen Rubriken sind auch nicht so passend. :-(



Hallo,

seither wurden solche Fragen in *Computer/Hardware* diskutiert.

Vielleicht kann es ein Moderator da hinschieben.


----------



## BPlagens (9 März 2009)

mea culpa!

jetzt wo sie es sagen!

sorry!


----------



## vierlagig (9 März 2009)

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25555&highlight=field+pg


----------

